# Deer Hunting in the Rain



## jeffinwestfargo (May 5, 2007)

I am taking my 64 yr old dad out this year hoping to get his first deer. He's about to have serious back surgery so this may be his last chance to hunt with me. I got him both a buck and doe tag so he can shoot whatever runs in front of him. Our group of 5 walks and pushes both cattail sloughs and tree lines. Wondering if we should spend more time walking the tree lines if its raining this weekend. Do deer tend to take to heavy cover in the heavy rain, or do you not notice a difference? Thanks for your advice.


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

In my experience heavy rains will shut them down somewhat. Their just like you and I, theyd rather wait it out in a nice comfortable place.

Now, if its just light rain, get out there. Theyll move later into the mornings and earlier in the evenings. In my experience.


----------



## waterfowler7 (Sep 16, 2008)

barebackjack pretty much said it and id have to agree if its heavy rain they will stay in the tree lines


----------

